# Hello from Ottawa, Canada!!



## getchasum (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey guys!

I've been a member of Specktra for a little while now, but haven't really gotten into reading a lot of the posts until recently. I'm a MAC addict and though I've only been a serious collector for about a year now, my bank account has sure taken a beating! haha

So yea, I'm looking forward to getting on here more & contributing to the forums! Anyone else from Ottawa? Where's everyone from??


----------



## anthgrl (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm not from Ottawa, but welcome anyway!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hello!!!


----------



## Amaranth (Oct 10, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm in Ottawa! I'm also a friendly local MAC artist, so who knows, maybe I've been secretly enabling your MAC addiction haha!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Oct 10, 2008)

Welcome!! I'm in Toronto but i was in Ottawa last weekend for a wedding!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 10, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome! We're all broke too but happy as can be with our MAC habit


----------



## melliquor (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## getchasum (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome everyone!!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 11, 2008)

yaya another Canadian!!

I am from Toronto.. welcome!!!


----------

